# Brake Light and Battery Light comes on



## rotary6 (Nov 3, 2006)

Need help don't know what's causing this. 2000 GLE drives fine the battery and brake light comes on and off while driving at different speed and will stay on if driving on the highway at a over 55mph and sometimes when I come to a red light the light would go away. Had alternator and battery replace not to long ago. Interior and instrument light is not going dim. Had a couple suggestion from people saying to get a new brake lever switch. Service Engine Soon light is on got the 02 sensor replace don't know which one and that didn't work light was gone for about 2 weeks and came back on. Took it to a local shop and they computer pull up something like below treshold and said my cat was bad. Any suggestion would help don't know when the car is gonna go belly up on me.


----------



## jensington (Dec 26, 2006)

*2002 Maxima 65K, same problem*

Mine is currently in the shop with the same problem. They are replacing the alternator. I will post the final results when I have them.

I noticed this was covered on this site on another thread here http://www.nissanforums.com/a33-200...ke-battery.html?highlight=brake+battery+light 

History:

It's really odd - the mechanic is baffled at the problem. What happened to me is the red brake and battery lights began flashing simultaneously on the freeway and I lost ALL power. Totally smooth idle, no flickering, radio and A/C happy with no change in them to indicate electrical voltage loss. I was able to coast to a stop off the freeway and be towed to the mechanic. 

We should note that the '02 is a drive by wire, so the electrical problem obviously affected the throttle servo, so that must be (I think) why the gas pedal went dead when this problem was occuring.


----------



## jensington (Dec 26, 2006)

Turns out it was indeed the alternator. I have since driven 250 miles (in the rain) with no problems. 

Interestingly it didn't act up when it was in the shop initially, but after 30 minutes the alternator started smoking. The alternator was replaced. I am not sure why the alternator failed but I believe it was due to a previous oil leak from the valve gasket cover that dripped INTO the alternator. 

As a side note, this has been a really rough run with this car and oil leaks. For some reason I have had to replace any and all gaskets having to do with the front or back valve covers. This included the valve cover gasket, the cylinder well gasket (which was fused onto the valve cover - had to buy a whole new valve cover $280), the vent tubes that go into the covers I have had to replace those o-rings (not available from the dealer as a seperate item because they 'never leak' so they have generic o-rings in there). I think it's fixed now ... I haven't gotten rid of it as it is the hard-to-find 6 speed manual and is otherwise a heck of a car.


----------



## NissanOnly (Jul 9, 2006)

Yup, alternator, mine did the same thing Mine came on and off. intermittant. The alternator and brake light are hooked up through the same circuit in the dashboard... I was told many cars are hooked up that way so when something happens, it will be noticed and you will get it checked... I think it's a safety thing. But alternator definitely


----------



## shawnw140 (Mar 2, 2011)

my 2000 maxima is having same problem even after i put a new alternator and battery in it.... im at a loss! what are the chances that the new alternator is bad? could it be something in the wire harness shorting? kinda upseting b/c it wasnt the easiest job changing out the alternator in this car... (ac's in the way) someone please help


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you got an aftermarket alternator, chances are pretty good you got a bad one. Check the charging system voltage. When it comes to starters and alternators, genuine Nissan remans. are your best bet.


----------

